# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Novembro 2020



## Crazyrain (1 Nov 2020 às 10:01)

Bom dia .

Dia invernal . A chuva cai fraca , mas certinha e acompanhada de algum vento .
Chove praticamente sem parar desde ontem .


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Nov 2020 às 10:45)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## 1337 (1 Nov 2020 às 19:49)

Crazyrain disse:


> Bom dia .
> 
> Dia invernal . A chuva cai fraca , mas certinha e acompanhada de algum vento .Chove praticamente sem parar desde ontem .


Invernal não digo, porque a máxima foi de 19.5ºC e a esta hora ainda estão 18.7ºC o que com 100% de humidade está bastante quente


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Nov 2020 às 20:07)

Boa noite.

Mas que dia excelente. Muito interessante! Quem diria um dia destes no 1º de novembro?
Estamos "con*finados*? Que tal um dia cinzento, húmido, temperado, com vento fraco, e com precipitação quase contínua, variando entre chuvisco fino, orvalho e chuva fraca?
Hoje tem sido um bom dia para ficar em casa.

O *acumulado* é fraquinho, *4,3 mm*.
A EMA de Paços de Ferreira está com *2,4 mm*.
A EMA de Luzim-Penafiel nada registou.

*Tactual: 16,8ºC
Hr: 96%
*​Votos de uma excelente semana.


----------



## Crazyrain (1 Nov 2020 às 22:40)

1337 disse:


> Invernal não digo, porque a máxima foi de 19.5ºC e a esta hora ainda estão 18.7ºC o que com 100% de humidade está bastante quente



Outonal seria o termo mais correto .
Situação meteorológica normalíssima para esta época do ano cá no Minho.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Nov 2020 às 19:47)

Boa noite.

Belo dia de outono, com manhã e tarde soalheiras, bem ao gosto do povo.
As nuvens só pareceram ao longe.
Fez-se sentir o vento de NNO, moderado com rajadas, estando agora fraco de NNE.
E mais fresco agora, a noite caiu e sente-se um ar daquelas noites frias típicas da época, ar seco.

*Tmín: 5,7ºC
Tmáx: 15,6ºC

Tactual: 10,0ºC
Hr: 68%
*
*EMA Paços de Ferreira*
*Tmín: 4,7ºC
Tmáx: 15,8ºC

Tactual: 9,4ºC (19.30h)
Hr: 
*
*EMA Luzim-Penafiel*
*Tmín: 4,8ºC
Tmáx: 16,0ºC

Tactual: 10,6ºC (19.00h)*​


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2020 às 08:40)

Bom dia,

tempo frio com algum vento.

Mínima de *7.5ºc.*

Neste momento 8.1ºc , vento moderado de NE e 77% HR.

Alguma nebulosidade presente, ainda sem sol, pelo que a sensação de frio é acentuada em especial pelo vento.


----------



## Stinger (4 Nov 2020 às 15:47)

Por aqui há uma linha que separa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Nov 2020 às 18:12)

Mas que ventania absurda por aqui! Nem em dias de tempestade tive estas rajadas


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Nov 2020 às 18:57)

Forte Lestada por espinho 

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Nov 2020 às 20:02)

Boa noite.

Mas que ventania. Não pela intensidade "pura" mas pela persistência. Vento moderado com rajadas tem sido a tónica.
A temperatura aparente tem sido bem mais baixa que a real. *Brrr!*
Agora pela noite vai chovendo fraco, molhou as superfícies mas nada de acúmulo.
O sol esteve presente entre meio da manhã e meio da tarde. E sabia bem. 

*Tmín: 4,7ºC
Tmáx: 13,6ºC

Tactual: 10,2ºC
Taparente: 6,5ºC
Hr: 57%*​


----------



## ruka (4 Nov 2020 às 20:11)

não seria esperado um aviso para vento para esta noite... parece me que vamos acordar com estragos amanhã


----------



## Crazyrain (4 Nov 2020 às 20:39)

Já chove .


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2020 às 20:59)

Boa noite,

forte lestada também por aqui e bastante fresco, com 12.1ºc atuais.
Vento ENE 36 Km/h, rajadas andam nos 55/60 Km/h, está bastante desagradável.

Aspeto do pôr do sol de hoje:


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2020 às 21:04)

Rajada de *74km/h* agora mesmo ENE.


----------



## supercell (4 Nov 2020 às 21:31)

Está bastante vento... Moderado quase a forte por aqui.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Nov 2020 às 21:33)

ruka disse:


> não seria esperado um aviso para vento para esta noite... parece me que vamos acordar com estragos amanhã


Boa noite.

De facto é pouco usual uma previsão destas, mesmo em situações de depressões "moderadamente" cavadas a NO da península.
Vamos ver como se comporta o vento.

O vento mantêm-se moderado, o céu apresenta-se parcialmente nublado, a lua vai-se escondendo atrás de algumas nuvens num belo cenário.

*Tactual: 10,6ºC
Taparente: 5,5ºC
Hr: 55%*

*EMA Paços de Ferreira
Tmín: 5,2ºC
Tmáx: 13,4ºC

Tactual: 10,5ºC (21.20h)
Hr: 66%*

*EMA Luzim-Penafiel
Tmín: 4,1ºC
Tmáx: 12,5ºC

Tactual: 9,3ºC (21.00h)*​


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Nov 2020 às 23:19)

Boa noite,
Que dia desagradável. 
Vento de NE/E
Condições atuais: T- 13.8; HR- 53%; D.V- NE/E; V.VENTO- 11.2kph, céu limpo.


----------



## Gates (4 Nov 2020 às 23:35)

Confirmo. Uma ventania brutal... 11 graus lá fora.
Que bem se está em casa...


----------



## Stinger (5 Nov 2020 às 01:42)

Circunvalação cortada por queda de árvore e mais árvores caídas pelas zonas de gondomar

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (5 Nov 2020 às 09:35)

Bom dia .

Dia de aguaceiros .


----------



## Crazyrain (5 Nov 2020 às 19:22)

Depois de um interregno da parte da tarde , regressam os aguaceiros .


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Nov 2020 às 19:54)

Boa noite.

Tirando o vento que foi soprando por vezes moderado a forte, o dia foi calmo, apenas com com aguaceiros fracos, sem acumulação.
E dia fresco, sensação de frio causada pelo vento.


*Tactual: 14,8ºC
Taparente: 12,3ºC
Hr: 67%*

*EMA Paços de Ferreira
Tmín: 11,0ºC
Tmáx: 16,2ºC

Tactual: *Não disponível
*Hr: -*

*EMA Luzim-Penafiel
Tmín: 9,2ºC
Tmáx: 15,9ºC

Tactual: 13,4ºC (19.00h)*​


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Nov 2020 às 06:40)

Acordei agora com trovoada em Espinho 

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (6 Nov 2020 às 09:22)

Bom dia .

Aguaceiros fortes por aqui .


----------



## joselamego (6 Nov 2020 às 09:26)

Bom dia 
Rain por Gondomar e vento 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (6 Nov 2020 às 09:45)

Chove abundantemente há pelo menos uma hora...


----------



## joselamego (6 Nov 2020 às 11:09)

Chuva 
9,3 mm acumulados

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (6 Nov 2020 às 11:14)

Aqui chove sem parar desde as 7 e meia .


----------



## ampa62 (6 Nov 2020 às 11:29)

Bom dia, 

Por aqui por Covas começou a chover logo de manhã.

Situação atual:

12.7ºC
92% HR
5.33 mm acumulados
19.05 acumulados no mês.

Acumulados de anos anteriores, mês de novembro.

2019: 426 mm 
2018: 441 mm
2017: 136 mm
2016: 188 mm


----------



## joselamego (6 Nov 2020 às 12:46)

Por Gondomar rain
15,8 mm acumulados

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Nov 2020 às 12:49)

Boa tarde.

Por cá acordei com chuva, permanecendo até ao momento com maior ou menor intensidade. Chove fraco de momento.
Céu encoberto e vento que já esteve moderado, agora fraco.
O *acumulado* está nos *11,7 mm*.

*Tactual: 13,5ºC
Hr: 67%*

*EMA Paços de Ferreira
Sem dados* - problema recorrente em fins de semana e feriados (hoje é feriado municipal) - provavelmente algum funcionário camarário mais zeloso desliga a energia que abastece a estação. 

*EMA Luzim-Penafiel
Tactual: 11,9ºC (12.00h)
Acumulado: 9,1 mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Nov 2020 às 19:55)

Boa noite.

Isto está relativamente calmo.
E não me parece que passará disto. A precipitação está a passar um pouco ao lado, ou para o interior ou para o litoral.
O *acumulado* está nos *14,7 mm*.

*Tactual: 12,7ºC
Hr: 87%*​
A precipitação mais forte, prevista para este sábado, salvo surpresas de última hora, só deverá aparecer ao final da manhã, com a passagem da depressão que afecta Portugal a NO da península. Trará também aumento da intensidade do vento.





Observa-se também de momento a descida de um núcleo de ar frio a norte dos Açores de momento, o qual irá integrar-se na circulação da depressão actual . Esta circulação trará também aumento do vento e da precipitação para a madrugada\manhã de domingo.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (6 Nov 2020 às 23:36)

Boa noite,
Dia de chuva e vento, a agua que caiu foi pouca. 
Haver vamos como vai ser o sábado.
Condições atuais. T-14.7ºC; HR- 80%; D.V- S/SE; V.V- 8.6kph


----------



## Crazyrain (7 Nov 2020 às 13:16)

Boa tarde .

Grande ventania por aqui  (  rajadas fortíssimas)  , com o céu a ficar muito carregado .
Será que vamos ter alguma coisa de relevante para a tarde ?
Durante a manhã tivemos alguns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Nov 2020 às 14:30)

Crazyrain disse:


> Boa tarde .
> Grande ventania por aqui  (  rajadas fortíssimas)  , com o céu a ficar muito carregado . Será que vamos ter alguma coisa de relevante para a tarde ?
> Durante a manhã tivemos alguns aguaceiros fracos.



Boa tarde a todos.

Como esperado temos o vento com mais intensidade a esta hora, tendo o Minho a "parte de leão".
Em relação à chuva, a previsão do IPMA apontava a chuva\aguaceiros mais forte(s) até ao final da manhã - previsão de ontem, mas entretanto já actualizaram para a partir desta tarde.
Também aqui na zona os aguaceiros tem sido fracos, e o vento tem soprado moderado, com rajadas por vezes fortes, a partir do final da manhã.
O núcleo da depressão que nos tem afectado (mais o sul) parece ter passado um pouco mais afastado do que o previsto nos modelos.
Na próxima madrugada teremos uma nova frente impulsionada pelo núcleo de ar frio associado à depressão actual, que se aproximará do NO, que nos trará vento e chuva, possibilidade de trovoada, durante o dia de domingo.
Não será um "evento", mas será mais uma animação cá no nosso cantinho litoral norte. 

Tenho um *acumulado* de *1,3 mm* neste dia.

*Tactual: 15,1ºC
Hr: 88%

*​


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Nov 2020 às 21:43)

Boa noite.

Lá vai chovendo fraco por períodos, com o *acumulado* de *4,3 mm* até ao momento.
O vento sopra fraco de SSE.

O nucleo de ar frio que referenciei em posts anteriores apresenta-se assim de momento, nesta imagem de massas de ar:




Irá deslocar-se para NE e trazer alguma precipitação e vento.

*Tactual: 13,7ºC
Hr: 92%*​
Continuação de um bom fim de semana.


----------



## ampa62 (8 Nov 2020 às 00:18)

Hoje ao meio dia em Covas. Vento e aguaceiros. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (8 Nov 2020 às 01:03)

Boa noite .

Grande vendaval com chuva à mistura . Rajadas claramente acima dos 40 hm / h na previsão do IPMA .
Noite de temporal .
Algumas rajadas já chegaram ou superaram claramente os 70 km / h  . Já vi avisos  a ser emitidos por menos . Ainda ontem à noite existiu um aviso amarelo para a precipitação , onde não caiu uma pinga de chuva .
Enfim , infelizmente nada que não seja já habitual ...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (8 Nov 2020 às 01:14)

Boa noite, 
Dia de ontem com bastante vento e pouca chuva... 
De momento com vento, este tem sido o protagonista. 
Condições atuais:  Céu nublado por nuvens altas, vento moderado de S/SO, sem precipitação. T- 17.0ºC; HR- 87%; D.V- S/SO; V.V- 24.5kph (Rajada).


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Nov 2020 às 01:37)

Vão vir intensas. Rajadas de vento por Espinho
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Nov 2020 às 14:51)

Boa tarde 
Madrugada de aguaceiros
Céu com abertas de sol
17,9°C
89% hr
Acumulados de 0,5 mm

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (8 Nov 2020 às 15:19)

Boa tarde, 

Mais uma "bela" tarde para estar confinado junto à lareira.

Lá fora um dia de aguaceiros.

De momento, com:
16.1ºC
94% HR.
997 mB
e vento de WSW.

Acumulados: 30.7 mm, sobretudo durante a madrugada.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Nov 2020 às 16:43)

Boa tarde.

Ora bolas! A montanha pariu um rato...
Bem, a previsão era de uma linha de frente mais homogénea e estreita, mas o que aconteceu é que esta frente separou-se em 2 partes, uma que afectou a zona minnota acima do Rio Lima, a outra quase todo o território abaixo do rio Douro, deixando o litoral entre estes 2 rios a "ver navios". Não faz mal!

Ainda tive algum vento por períodos, mais forte ao final da madrugada, soprando moderado com rajadas fortes (*rajada máx*. de *50,4 km\h* às 06.21h).
Neste momento o vento sopra fraco a moderado, de SSO.
O *acumulado* é este: *1,0 mm*.

Constato uma coisa desde há uns meses: esta zona, devido às alterações climáticas, passou a ter menos chuva que as zonas mais acima ou abaixo. E piorou nas últimas semanas. Vou fazer queixa a alguém!
 modo irónico - não pode ser sempre para os mesmos 

*Tactual: 15,4ºC
Hr: 82%*​


----------



## Crazyrain (8 Nov 2020 às 23:38)

Boa noite .

Noite de aguaceiros e vento .

Um retrato do que foi todo o dia , aguaceiros e vento .
O meu pluviómetro  não está muito bem , mas penso que o dia terá rendido uns 15 mm , mas com alguma margem de erro .


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Nov 2020 às 00:42)

Chuva moderada por Espinho 

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Nov 2020 às 00:51)

Chuva forte, até faz fumo


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (9 Nov 2020 às 00:51)

Tem estado a pingar... mas de repente agora caiu um aguaceiro intenso. Mais um belo dia de outono!
Temperatura moderada, 15 graus.


----------



## Crazyrain (9 Nov 2020 às 10:34)

Bom dia . 

Mais um dia de aguaceiros , que foram fortes durante a noite .


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Nov 2020 às 16:04)

Boa tarde.

Tempo mais calmo, algo fresco, com algum vento fraco a moderado.
Tivemos alguns aguaceiros em geral fracos, um ou outro moderado.
Sigo com *9,4 mm*. Ontem o *acumulado* foi de *5,3 mm*.

*Tactual: 15,3ºC
Hr: 86%*​


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Nov 2020 às 22:16)

Boa noite.

Esta madrugada foi fria e húmida, com algum nevoeiro baixo e pouco denso.
Durante o dia, apesar do sol brilhar, a humidade era muita nos relvado\ervado.
O sol ainda aquecia um pouco, retemperador em tempos de confinamento.
A noite volta a ser fresca, com vento fraco\calmo.

*Tmín: 5,7ºC
Tmáx: 17,0ºC

Tactual: 8,3ºC
Hr: 90%*​
Nota: as EMA de Paços e de Luzim apresentam problemas, a de Paços na emissão de dados e a de Luzim sem sensor de humidade.


----------



## Gates (10 Nov 2020 às 22:26)

Apanhei 19 graus e um sol bem agradável na hora de almoço


----------



## Cadito (11 Nov 2020 às 10:12)

Bom dia,

A estação IPMA de Lamas de Mouro registou ontem a primeira mínima negativa da temporada com um modestos *-0,2º C*. 

Bom dia de S. Martinho para todos e cuidado com os efeitos secundários...


----------



## Crazyrain (11 Nov 2020 às 15:22)

Boa tarde .

Por aqui , o céu está muito nublado e bastante vento .

E está fresco , Tatual : 15 ° c


P .S.  parece que o GFS está a ir atrás do ECM ( como quase sempre ) e já está também a prever que a chuva regresse no fim de semana . Afinal , este pode ser apenas , ao contrário do que parecia , um  mini - verão de S . Martinho .
E não sei até que ponto  este inesperado não fortalecimento do AA não poderá ter consequências na progressão do furacão Tetha .


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Nov 2020 às 22:27)

Boa noite.

Por aqui o céu apresentou-se muito nublado, nuvens médias e altas. Dia muito cinzentão.
O vento foi soprando em geral fraco, ao início da tarde por vezes moderado.

*Tmín: 6,0ºC
Tmáx: 17,2ºC

Tactual: 9,3ºC
Hr: 89%*​


----------



## Stinger (13 Nov 2020 às 13:38)

Continua a saga

Os dias começam solarengos e quentes com vento fraco e depois ao meio dia fica muito nublado e o sol escondido



Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Nov 2020 às 14:48)

Boa tarde.

Nem mais @Stinger , foi assim anteontem, foi assim ontem, é assim hoje.
Pouca nebulosidade pela manhã, mas muita nebulosidade a entrar após as 13h, tipicamente do tipo alto.
A salientar a temperatura hoje, bem temperada, com vento fraco, parece mais quente. E o ar um pouco mais seco que ontem.

*Tmín: 8,2ºC
Tmáx: 19,5ºC

Tactual: 18,5ºC
Hr: 68%*​


----------



## Crazyrain (14 Nov 2020 às 11:13)

Bom dia .

Chove bem por aqui .


----------



## joselamego (14 Nov 2020 às 11:44)

Bom dia 
Por Gondomar céu nublado mas ainda sem chuva 
Temperatura mínima de 10,5°C
Atual de 15,8°C
99% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (14 Nov 2020 às 16:39)

Chove copiosamente , tarde muito chuvosa !


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Nov 2020 às 18:41)

Boa noite.

Sim senhor, bela tarde\noite.
Chuvinha constante, fraca a moderada (por momentos).
Cinzentão! É mesmo assim para manter o povo dentro de portas. .............
Levo um *acumulado* de *5,3 mm*. Poucochinho...
O vento tem soprado fraco e moderado de S.

*Tactual: 15,2ºC
Hr: 94%*​Votos de um bom confinamento - a quem está nos municípios onde anda o diabo.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Nov 2020 às 21:12)

Trovoada por aqui.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Nov 2020 às 21:15)




----------



## Miguel96 (14 Nov 2020 às 21:23)

Trovoada e relâmpagos por Espinho 

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Nov 2020 às 22:05)

Clarões visíveis


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Nov 2020 às 22:15)

Grandes estouros. Credo.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Nov 2020 às 22:15)




----------



## João Pedro (14 Nov 2020 às 22:42)

Boa noite,
Chove com bastante intensidade neste momento pelo Porto 
Aqui há coisa de uma hora alguma descarga mais forte fez a luz dar sinal, e apagou parte da iluminação da VCI.


----------



## joselamego (14 Nov 2020 às 22:51)

Boa noite
Grande chuvada por gondomar
Também vi clarões 
Acumulados a subir 6,0 mm
16,6°C

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (14 Nov 2020 às 22:53)

O que chove agora!


----------



## joselamego (14 Nov 2020 às 23:01)

Chuvada forte 
Rain 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (14 Nov 2020 às 23:06)

Chuva forte e persistente 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (14 Nov 2020 às 23:06)

Depois de uma breve acalmia, volta agora a intensificar. 
Acumulados bastante díspares nas várias estações amadoras da cidade, mas andarão entre os 10 e os 15 mm por agora.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Nov 2020 às 23:07)

2 bombas em Esmoriz


----------



## Gates (14 Nov 2020 às 23:14)

Uma boa chuvada há uns minutos atrás.
18 graus.
Entretanto uma chuva fraquinha mas persistente.


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Nov 2020 às 23:43)

Boa noite, alguns relâmpagos e chuva forte há cerca de 45 min Não esperava nada trovoada hoje


----------



## João Pedro (14 Nov 2020 às 23:51)

Nevoeiro cerrado agora.


----------



## joselamego (14 Nov 2020 às 23:57)

Que chuvada à pouco 
Uauuuu
21,9 mm acumulados 
Agora tudo calmo 
16,6°C
100% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (15 Nov 2020 às 00:13)

Boa noite .

Noite muito chuvosa com algum vento também .


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Nov 2020 às 00:22)

Boa noite\madrugada.

Belo episódio de trovoada e chuva forte por cá entre as 23h e as 24h.
Fiquei sem luz por um bocado.
Acumulei 16,8 mm em 1 h (23-24h).
As estações ao redor também apresentam valores semelhantes, desde a EMA de Paços de Ferreira, das 23h às 24h, às estações de S.Gens, Massarelos e Serra do Pilar (entre os 12 e os 17 mm), das 22h às 23h.
A EMA de Arouca também apresentou 15,4 mm das 22h às 23h.
Assim terminei o dia com *24,1 mm *de* acumulado*. Não contava com isto neste sábado, sim para o dia de domingo.

Novo dia e já tenho *2,3 mm* de *acumulado*.

Olhando ao satélite, a NO já se antevê mais precipitação para o nosso litoral, principalmente no Alto Minho.


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2020 às 00:24)

A ponta da frente fria (?) tocou bem o Litoral Norte:















Esta foram as DEA's mais potentes que encontrei nos registos do IPMA:


----------



## Crazyrain (15 Nov 2020 às 10:35)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia chuvoso . 
A chuva chegou a ser por vezes forte durante a noite , agora vai caindo por vezes de forma fraca / moderada .


----------



## joselamego (15 Nov 2020 às 11:46)

Céu muito nublado 
Alguma chuva 
Acumulados de 4,3 mm
Temperatura de 17,5°C
99% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (15 Nov 2020 às 13:12)

Boa tarde,

Chove bastante agora! 10,7mm acumulados 

Edit: Já vai em 12mm!


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Nov 2020 às 15:58)

Boa tarde.

A madrugada teve aguaceiros, não dei conta de trovoada.
A manhã apresentou períodos de chuva e a tarde vai sendo marcada pela chuva fraca.
O *acumulado* de hoje vai nos *18,0 mm*.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado, agora de O\NO (variável).
O céu permanece encoberto, dia cinzento. Como se diz por cá: _Está bom pra criar morcões!
_
*Tactual: 15,9ºC*
*Hr: 96%*
​*Até ao momento a EMA de Paços de Ferreira tem um acumulado de 10,5 mm, a EMA de Luzim-Penafiel um acumulado de 14,7 mm.*
*Ontem os acumulados nestas EMA foram de 19,1 mm e 8,2 mm respectivamente.*


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Nov 2020 às 18:33)

Boa noite.

Hoje tivemos um dia mais agradável. Logo de manhã bem cedo o sol apareceu, embora depois alguma nebulosidade baixa\nevoeiro tivesse tapado o mesmo a meio da manhã.
Pela tarde o sol esteve mais presente, sempre com nebulosidade alta a limitá-lo.
O vento soprou fraco.

*Tmín: 8,1ºC
Tmáx: 16,3ºC

Tactual: 10,9ºC
Hr: 90%*​


----------



## guimeixen (16 Nov 2020 às 20:21)

Boa noite,

Bastante nevoeiro de manhã ainda demorou um bocado a abrir. Dia húmido, ao ver pelas estações a HR não desceu dos 70-80% durante a tarde e mal veio o pôr do sol aumentou bem rápido.
Neste momento estão 11,3°C e 99% HR e já vejo nevoeiro por cima do campo de futebol aqui em frente e para o rio Cávado.


----------



## Crazyrain (17 Nov 2020 às 20:06)

Boa noite .

Céu muito nublado por aqui , aumento da intensidade do vento .
A chuva não deve tardar. 


P. S.  Os. Modelos continuam firmes na previsão de uma entrada fria na próxima semana.


----------



## Crazyrain (17 Nov 2020 às 22:30)

Já chove.


----------



## karkov (17 Nov 2020 às 22:32)

Crazyrain disse:


> Já chove.



Por Guimarães também 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (18 Nov 2020 às 07:37)

Bom dia .

Dia de chuva .


----------



## Iceberg (18 Nov 2020 às 14:38)

Aqui por Braga uma tarde muito amena, com sol entre nuvens. 






Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (18 Nov 2020 às 18:41)

Boa tarde . 

Depois de uma noite e início da manhã chuvosos , o céu esteve nublado todo o dia . Agora regressam os aguaceiros dispersos.


----------



## joselamego (18 Nov 2020 às 22:46)

Boa noite 
Dia marcado por céu encoberto 
Máxima de 20,8°C
Mínima de 15,3°C
95% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (19 Nov 2020 às 14:55)

Hoje o calor tá forte por Ponte de Lima, 25.7ºC


----------



## Gates (20 Nov 2020 às 02:49)

Belo dia de Verão. Fui almoçar à Maia e apanhei 25 graus...


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2020 às 20:44)

Boa noite 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 18,8°C
Mínima de 13,7°C
Atual de 15,8°C
56% hr
Vento de leste 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Nov 2020 às 22:07)

Boa noite.

Ontem tivemos um dia de excelência. *Tmáx de 23,8ºC*. Muito muito agradável. Foi pena não poder aproveitar devidamente aquele calorzinho na pele. É fora de época, mas sabe bem. E agora quer venham os dias típicos de outono...
Hoje o dia teve discreta nebulosidade alta, menos quente já que o vento de NE, moderado pela manhã\início da tarde, não permitiu a subida da temperatura como ontem. E a temperatura á noite já começa também a cair. Nalgumas zonas interiores mais abrigadas do vento é natural que já "cheire" a geada - tardiamente a meu ver.

*Tmín: 7,0ºC
Tmáx: 18,1ºC

Tactual: 8,8ºC
Hr: 61%

EMA Paços de Ferreira (21.40h)
Tmín: 6,6ºC
Tmáx: 18,0ºC

Tactual: 11,6ºC
Hr: 58%

EMA Luzim-Penafiel (21.00h)
Tmín: 11,5ºC
Tmáx: 15,9ºC

Tactual: 12,9ºC
Hr: --
*​As EMAS voltaram a dar ar da sua "graça", embora falte ainda a substituição do sensor de temp\hum de Luzim.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Nov 2020 às 19:41)

Boa noite.

Dia típico de outono, com frio noturno e dia temperado, amplificado pelo céu limpo e pelo vento que tem soprado fraco.
É um dia agradável. 

*Tmín: 2,4ºC
Tmáx: 19,4ºC

Tactual: 8,2ºC
Hr: 69%

EMA Paços de Ferreira (19.20h)
Tmín: 1,4ºC
Tmáx: 19,4ºC

Tactual: 7,6ºC
Hr: 96%

EMA Luzim-Penafiel (19.00h)
Tmín: 2,8ºC
Tmáx: 17,4ºC

Tactual: 9,2ºC
Hr: --
*​Votos de uma excelente semana!


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Nov 2020 às 22:06)

Boa noite.

A temperatura vai descendo, já temos frio...
O vento continua calmo, numa noite de céu limpo.

*Tactual: 6,2ºC
Hr: 76%

EMA Paços de Ferreira (21.50h)
Tactual: 5,1ºC
Hr: 98%

EMA Luzim-Penafiel (21.00h)
Tactual: 7,7ºC
Hr: --*​


----------



## Costa (23 Nov 2020 às 09:18)

Bom dia. Resumo das temperaturas em Vila Nova de Famalicão na última semana:

*16 Nov*
Max 18.7ºC
Min 8.4ºC

*17 Nov*
Max 23.3ºC
Min 6.2ºC

*18 Nov*
Max 22.5ºC
Min 12.8ºC

*19 Nov*
Max 27.5ºC
Min 10.0ºC

*20 Nov*
Max 22.0ºC
Min 8.6ºC

*21 Nov*
Max 22.6ºC
Min 6.3ºC

*21 Nov*
Max 21.3ºC
Min 3.7ºC


----------



## Snifa (23 Nov 2020 às 10:00)

Bom dia, 

manhã fresca, mínima de *7.4 ºc* .

Neste momento 10.8ºc, vento fraco de SE, 76% HR.

Alguma nebulosidade alta.


----------



## Crazyrain (23 Nov 2020 às 10:29)

Bom dia. 

Manhã muito fria , com temp.  mínima de 4 ° c .


----------



## Crazyrain (23 Nov 2020 às 19:32)

A arrefecer bem , temperatura já nos 8° c .


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2020 às 16:11)

Boa tarde 
Céu muito nublado 
Já se nota a vinda da chuva nas próximas horas 
Máxima de 15,7°C
Mínima de 7,6°C
Temperatura atual de 14,4°C
89% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Nov 2020 às 17:22)

Boa_tarde\fim_de_tarde\início_de_noite. 

Por aqui tempo calmo, muito nublado, vento fraco de SSO.
Pelas 15-15.30h leve chuviscada apareceu. Para já não chove mas ameaça.
A madrugada foi bastante fria, mas entretanto o aparecimento das primeiras nuvens levou ao interromper do arrefecimento nocturno.

*Tmín: 3,3ºC
Tmáx: 15,5ºC

Tactual: 13,1ºC
Hr: 79%

EMA Paços de Ferreira (17.00h)
Tmín: 2,1ºC
Tmáx: 15,1ºC

Tactual: 13,0ºC
Hr: 84%

EMA Luzim-Penafiel (16.00h)
Tmín: 3,8ºC
Tmáx: 14,5ºC

Tactual: 13,3ºC
Hr: --*​


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Nov 2020 às 17:22)

Boa tarde\fim_de_tarde\início_de_noite. 

Por aqui tempo calmo, muito nublado, vento fraco de SSO.
Pelas 15-15.30h leve chuviscada apareceu. Para já não chove mas ameaça.
A madrugada foi bastante fria, mas entretanto o aparecimento das primeiras nuvens levou ao interromper do arrefecimento nocturno.

*Tmín: 3,3ºC
Tmáx: 15,5ºC

Tactual: 13,1ºC
Hr: 79%

EMA Paços de Ferreira (17.00h)
Tmín: 2,1ºC
Tmáx: 15,1ºC

Tactual: 13,0ºC
Hr: 84%

EMA Luzim-Penafiel (16.00h)
Tmín: 3,8ºC
Tmáx: 14,5ºC

Tactual: 13,3ºC
Hr: --*​


----------



## Crazyrain (24 Nov 2020 às 18:05)

Já chove.


----------



## Crazyrain (24 Nov 2020 às 20:23)

Chove com bastante intensidade .
Muito vento também .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Nov 2020 às 21:09)

Jeitoso...


----------



## Crazyrain (24 Nov 2020 às 21:26)

Trovoada !


----------



## ampa62 (24 Nov 2020 às 21:29)

Boa noite, 

Já chove por Covas. 4.3 mm acumulados e 12.9ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Nov 2020 às 21:41)

Boas,

O Porto "na boca do lobo" 





Tudo relativamente calmo para já. Uma aragem mais forte ocasionalmente apenas.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Nov 2020 às 21:56)

Já vai pingando cá pelo burgo 
15 ºC, está bem amena a noite.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Nov 2020 às 22:03)

Já chove "à séria" agora


----------



## Crazyrain (24 Nov 2020 às 22:04)

Grande chuvada e continua a trovejar .


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2020 às 22:10)

Começa a pingar por gondomar 
Temperatura estável nos 14,3°C

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (24 Nov 2020 às 22:12)

Dilúvio !


----------



## João Pedro (24 Nov 2020 às 22:28)

Vai chovendo com vontade. Já acumula: 1,78 mm.
Temperatura em queda; 13,4 ºC agora.


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2020 às 22:29)

Chove com intensidade pelo Porto


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2020 às 22:31)

Chuva moderada 
0,4 mm acumulados 
14,0°C


Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (24 Nov 2020 às 22:36)

O que chove por aqui , chove torrencialmente há bastante tempo e com fortes rajadas de vento .


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2020 às 22:41)

Até faz "fumo" agora


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2020 às 22:44)

Temperatura em queda 
Humidade a subir 
13,7°C
88% hr
Acumulados de 0,8 mm

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2020 às 22:58)

1,7 .m acumulados
13,5°C
89% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2020 às 23:01)

2,3 mm acumulados
13,3°C
91% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (24 Nov 2020 às 23:19)

Chove que se farta, *11 mm* e a contar 

Mais fresco com 12.0ºc actuais.


----------



## Crazyrain (24 Nov 2020 às 23:36)

Depois de um ligeiro abrandamento , volta a chover com grande intensidade .
Noite extremamente chuvosa .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Nov 2020 às 23:43)

*29,9mm* das 22h às 23h na estação do IPMA de Esposende (CIM)


----------



## ACampos (24 Nov 2020 às 23:55)

Por Matosinhos chove moderando. Já paí a 2h seguidas


----------



## ACampos (25 Nov 2020 às 00:00)

Uma trovoadazita forte agora durante a noite era perfeito


----------



## StormRic (25 Nov 2020 às 00:41)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *29,9mm* das 22h às 23h na estação do IPMA de Esposende (CIM)



 e mais *25,6 mm* até à meia-noite: *55,5 mm* em duas horas = inundações urbanas certamente.


----------



## ampa62 (25 Nov 2020 às 00:43)

Ontem 16.8 mm acumulados.
Hoje já vai em 10.4 em menos de uma hora. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (25 Nov 2020 às 02:17)

Ena, está a cair forte!!!
Depois de uns aguaceiros muito fracos está acair uma forte chuvada há já uns 4 ou 5 minutos.
11 graus marca o termómetro lá fora.


----------



## joselamego (25 Nov 2020 às 08:56)

Chuva 
Acumulados desde meia noite 
13,4 mm
Temperatura atual de 11,4°C
97% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (25 Nov 2020 às 09:48)

Bom dia .

Dia nublado com alguma chuva fraca .

Ontem à noite , a chuva foi torrencial entre as 22 e a meia - noite , registei 40 mm em duas horas , era para aviso laranja .


----------



## joselamego (25 Nov 2020 às 10:42)

Chuva moderada 
15,3 mm acumulados 
11,6°C
98% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (25 Nov 2020 às 16:00)

Boa tarde, 

*17.2 mm* acumulados ontem, hoje sigo com *12.8 mm* até ao momento.

Está bastante fresco, 10.8ºc actuais, vento fraco e 86% HR.


----------



## guimeixen (25 Nov 2020 às 19:40)

Boa tarde,

Dia fesquinho hoje, todo o dia por volta dos 11°C-12°C, a máxima até foi às 00h de 13,0°C.
Neste momento 10,0°C e 11,2mm acumulados.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Nov 2020 às 19:53)

Boa noite.

E é isto: outros a deliciarem-se com a chuva abundante, nós por cá em claro _déficit_.
Assim começa a ser saturante!

O dia de ontem terminou com *5,3 mm* de *acumulado*.
O de hoje vai nuns magros *19,8 mm*. Dia fraco...

A ver se isto melhora.
O melhor foi a meio da madrugada, por volta das 3h, mais forte. De lá para cá períodos de chuva em geral fraca.
O vento é calmo agora, ocasionalmente soprou moderado pela madrugada.

*Tactual: 9,0ºC
Hr: 86%

*​*Acumulados *até ao momento*:*
*EMA de Luzim-Penafiel - 33,0 mm*
*EMA de Paços de Ferreira - 18,2 mm*



*P.S.: que caia boa chuva no centro e sul; faz falta por lá. Cá cairá sempre, é normal, e o nosso inverno vai até entrar a primavera, muita água há-de correr debaixo das pontes...*


----------



## joselamego (25 Nov 2020 às 21:27)

Acumulados 22,0 mm
Temperatura atual de 10,5°C
97% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Nov 2020 às 19:35)

Boa noite.

Mais um dia cinzento, como deve de ser, e pouca chuva.
Tenho um *acumulado* de* 3,3 mm*.
O vento soprou moderado de manhã, de resto geralmente fraco.

*Tactual: 11,9ºC
Hr: 77%*​


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Nov 2020 às 21:55)

Boa noite.

Hoje lá acordamos com sol, depois de uma madrugada fria e húmida.
O final da manhã e início de tarde foram agradáveis.
Agora o frio regressa, lentamente a descer a temperatura.
O vento tem sido fraco\calmo.

*Tmín: 4,8ºC
Tmáx: 16,5ºC

Tactual: 6,5ºC
Hr: 87%
*​*Votos de um bom fim de semana prolongado e EXCELENTE CONFINAMENTO.

Já pediram o vosso cartão partidário?*


----------



## joselamego (27 Nov 2020 às 23:59)

Boa noite 
Céu pouco nublado 
Máxima de 16,8°C
Mínima de 8,2°C
Temperatura atual de 9,8°C
96% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (28 Nov 2020 às 13:01)

Boa tarde,

Vento a ficar mais intenso com o passar da manhã e vários cirrus já a avançar e a tornar o sol mais fraco. Por volta das 8h via-se algum nevoeiro, mas apenas algum mais por volta do rio Cávado. Em cerca de 25min quase que chegou aqui acima onde moro a 110m. A temperatura até já estava a subir e desceu cerca de 1,5°C nessa altura.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Nov 2020 às 13:43)

Boas,

Assim só pelo aspeto da "coisa" parece que o aviso amarelo para precipitação e trovoada não deveria acabar em Leiria:







Mas posso, muito naturalmente, estar enganado 

Para já ainda algum sol pelo Porto. A manhã foi radiosa


----------



## Stinger (28 Nov 2020 às 14:13)

Por aqui já se vê a coisa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2020 às 14:23)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Assim só pelo aspeto da "coisa" parece que o aviso amarelo para precipitação e trovoada não deveria acabar em Leiria:
> 
> ...




Até parece ter mais actividade aqui para o Norte do que nas regiões mais a Sul e que estão em aviso amarelo 

A ficar bastante escuro para Oeste e Sudoeste:






IPMA: a lançar mais avisos é agora não depois da frente passar... 

Sigo com  15.5ºc ( mínima fresca com *7.3ºc *) vento moderado de Sul e 74% HR.


----------



## guimeixen (28 Nov 2020 às 14:34)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Assim só pelo aspeto da "coisa" parece que o aviso amarelo para precipitação e trovoada não deveria acabar em Leiria:
> 
> ...





Snifa disse:


> Até parece ter mais actividade aqui para o Norte do que nas regiões mais a Sul e que estão em aviso amarelo
> 
> A ficar bastante escuro para Oeste e Sudoeste:
> 
> ...




O Arpege põe a frente a descarregar mais no mar e depois a ficar mais fraca em terra, veremos o que acontecerá.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Nov 2020 às 14:40)

guimeixen disse:


> O Arpege põe a frente a descarregar mais no mar e depois a ficar mais fraca em terra, veremos o que acontecerá.


É capaz de ser mesmo assim. Para já, seguindo o radar, parece ser mesmo isso que está a acontecer.


----------



## Crazyrain (28 Nov 2020 às 17:20)

Já chove .


----------



## karkov (28 Nov 2020 às 17:36)

Vão caindo as primeiras gotas por Guimarães


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2020 às 19:32)

Boa noite 
Céu muito nublado 
Chuva fraca 
Acumulados de 1,0 mm
12,7°C
91% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Nov 2020 às 22:45)

Boa noite.

A chuva chegou ao final da tarde, fraca, por períodos.
E assim mantêm-se.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado, agora calmo.
O *acumulado* está em magros *2,0 mm*.

*Tmín: 3,0ºC
Tmáx: 15,4ºC

Tactual: 9,5ºC
Hr: 83%

EMA Paços de Ferreira (22.20h)
Tmín: 2,7ºC
Tmáx: 15,3ºC

Tactual: 9,1ºC
Hr: 83%

EMA Luzim-Penafiel (22.00h)
Tmín: 3,7ºC
Tmáx: 14,5ºC

Tactual: 8,4ºC
Hr: --
*​*Continuação de um bom fim de semana.*


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2020 às 23:57)

Chuva fraca 
Acumulados  de 6,3 mm
11,0°C 
94% hr 
Máxima de 16,3°C
Mínima de 7,5°C

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (29 Nov 2020 às 12:17)

Boa tarde,

Mais uma manhã de primavera pelo Porto; ensolarada e com temperatura bastante amena. 15,2 ºC neste momento.
Muitas irisações hoje, há muito que não as via.


----------



## ACampos (29 Nov 2020 às 17:36)

Tudo calmo por Matosinhos. Vi pelo radar que daqui a pouco devem chegar aqui os restos mortais das células que passaram o Sul e Centro


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Nov 2020 às 18:34)

Boa noite.

Dia calmo, muito calmo, calmíssimo.
Cinzento, sem sol, vento fraco (por vezes moderado ao início da tarde), precipitação residual, tipo chuvisco inconsequente.

Alguma alminha encomenda uma chuva decente? É para um amigo... 

*Tactual: 9,7ºC
Hr: 73%
*​P.S.: o costume - Bom confinamento!


----------



## Snifa (30 Nov 2020 às 10:21)

Bom dia,

por aqui mínima de *12.8ºc*.

Actual 14.2ºc, vento moderado de E/ENE e 72% HR.

Boa visibilidade, Gerês a ser visível daqui de casa no Porto há minutos, com as devidas limitações (bruma, distorção atmosférica, poluição..etc) devido à distância de mais de 80 Km em linha recta.

Na foto alguns do picos como o  Borrageiro ( +/- 1400m ) Roca Negra e Rocalva também visíveis.







Talvez para o próximo fim de semana já se veja alguma neve..tipo, veja neve sem sair de casa


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2020 às 19:11)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> por aqui mínima de *12.8ºc*.
> 
> ...



Esta é uma daquelas visões que me faz subir a adrenalina...  ... grande foto do nosso grande Gerês!

E venha a neve!


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Nov 2020 às 21:18)

Boa noite.

@Snifa carago! Que foto "pornográfica"...
Grande imagem!
Vê lá se nos mostras então essa neve prometida.

Ora então, por cá hoje foi um dia de muito sol, céu pouco nublado, nebulosidade média-alta para S e SE de manhã, e para SO mais a meio da tarde também.
Muito agradável, ainda que se tenha sentido um pouco aquele ventinho fresco a baixar a sensação térmica. Mas bom para caminhadas e afins.
A noite apresenta uma lua brilhante, excelente visibilidade.
O vento oscila de N a NNE, fraco.

*TMín: 7,3ºC
Tmáx: 18,0ºC

Tactual: 9,4ºC
Hr: 72%*​


----------



## João Pedro (30 Nov 2020 às 21:39)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> por aqui mínima de *12.8ºc*.
> 
> ...


Esta vista do Gerês desde o Porto desarma-me sempre!  Que coisa linda  Parece uma daquelas vistas de Turim ou Milão com os Alpes como pano de fundo


----------



## aikkoset (30 Nov 2020 às 21:43)

Boa noite a todos!!! A foto do Snifa esta espetacular, creio que deve estar a uns 80 Km de distancia?


----------



## aikkoset (30 Nov 2020 às 21:50)

Gostava eu de ter um panorama desses em tempo restrições
Boas a muito tempo que não tenho participado no fórum devido a estar deslocado; fico contente pela dinâmica do mesmo!
Abraço e continuem!!!


----------



## Snifa (30 Nov 2020 às 21:56)

aikkoset disse:


> Boa noite a todos!!! A foto do Snifa esta espetacular, creio que deve estar a uns 80 Km de distancia?



Boas, estará a uns 85 Km em linha recta, de referir que em dias limpos o Gerês é visível  do Porto ( pelo menos do Marquês que é uma zona alta da Cidade)  sem o recurso a teleobjectivas de longo alcance.

Claro que aparece muito mais ao longe e sem os pormenores que se distinguem na foto, mas dá para ver "a olho nu" e perceber que se trata do Gerês


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Nov 2020 às 22:04)

É um must termos fotógrafos de grande calibre neste fórum.
E com jeitinho ou persistência muitos dos nossos membros podem trazer imagens de grande beleza aos nossos olhos! 

A *temperatura* caiu para os *8,7ºC*. Fresquinho suportável...

Resta dizer que este mês de novembro deixou por cá um *acumulado* de *122,1 mm*.

É abaixo da média, mas o importante é que choveu; e tem sido preciosa a chuva caída na região sul. Que caia mais para ajudar a encher os lençóis freáticos em certas zonas bem necessitadas. Por cá seguramente iremos ter o nosso quinhão a seu tempo.


----------



## aikkoset (30 Nov 2020 às 22:11)

Boas, coloco aqui a situação atual pelo Vale do Douro (Melres Gondomar) Temp. 13º ,Vento fraco de Leste , Ceu praticamente limpo com uma Lua Gigante a iluminar o horizonte!


----------



## aikkoset (30 Nov 2020 às 22:14)

Boas, coloco aqui a situação atual pelo Vale do Douro (Melres Gondomar) Temp. 13º ,Vento fraco de Leste , Ceu praticamente limpo com uma Lua Gigante a iluminar o horizonte!


Snifa disse:


> Boas, estará a uns 85 Km em linha recta, de referir que em dias limpos o Gerês é visível  do Porto ( pelo menos do Marquês que é uma zona alta da Cidade)  sem o recurso a teleobjectivas de longo alcance.
> 
> Claro que aparece muito mais ao longe e sem os pormenores que se distinguem na foto, mas dá para ver "a olho nu" e perceber que se trata do Gerês


Não Será fácil encontrar dias para se fazer (foto) um quadro destes! Com o nevoeiro que é costume na nossa zona? Parabéns!!! ficou fixe!!!


----------

